
How to Talk to Your Customers - Impossible
http://howtomarketagame.com/2020/02/17/how-to-talk-to-your-customers/
======
rodolphoarruda
Kind of off topic, but I'm amazed by this website's home page with the
"steps". I like the format. Jordan Belfort said in his book that one key
characteristic of good salespeople is that they take control over the sales
process, making any kind of potential customer walk the steps you have defined
as your sales process. When you take that lead and master it, you can sell to
virtually anyone in front of you.

~~~
zukalous
Hi thanks a lot for the comment. That is my site.

I just hate it when I discover a cool blog post and the person seemed cool too
but then I didn't know what to do next. So I thought I would just walk them
through what I want them to do.

also I totally stole this idea from this author who writes about marketing
books:
[https://selfpublishingformula.com/](https://selfpublishingformula.com/)

~~~
rodolphoarruda
Cool. Thanks for sharing the link. That website takes the idea of steps to a
whole new level. It's definitely not a "one man company".

Hey, by the way, I just checked your HN profile and it doesn't have a link to
your website.

